# Drag tips???



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey, whassup everyone. I'm going down to the strip this Friday. It's going to be my first time, I was just hoping that you guys could maybe give me a couple tips. 
After searching I found that you take off at the 3rd light, not green, but that's about it. What about the best tire pressure, what rpm to drop the clutch from..etc??? Thanks in advance.
Bryce


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I would search a little more because there is alot, but yeah help us a little tell us what you have done to your car and what not.....Tires, Clucth , etc....


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

bryce said:


> Hey, whassup everyone. I'm going down to the strip this Friday. It's going to be my first time, I was just hoping that you guys could maybe give me a couple tips.
> After searching I found that you take off at the 3rd light, not green, but that's about it. What about the best tire pressure, what rpm to drop the clutch from..etc??? Thanks in advance.
> Bryce


you dont actually take off at the 3rd yellow, you watch teh 1st 2 light up, its all timing, you have to anticipate exactly when the light is gonna turn green, and go from there. i mean, if u have bad reaction time, you could dump the clutch at the end of the 3rd yellow to try to improve your rt. most strips (once you pay)...you're gauranteed like 3 or 4 runs, so play with it, see what works best for you, experiment.


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

*Mods I've done*

Well, I have hotshot header, 2 1/4 pipe from there back, WAI, 17º timing, got new tires last week (Kumhos). The clutch was done about 2 months ago, just a crappy one from Autozone though. ES motor, transmission inserts. ES shifter bushings. Platinum +4's. That's pretty much all the performance mods. Hope that helps a bit guys. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Assuming its a GA....but yeah when you get to the hot box dont even do a burn out its completly pointless, drive staright thru it....Once you are staged right..... The first two lights should be on.....Then just rev that baby up to like 3,000 rpm's and wait to go....It goes alot faster than you think so be prepared..Your timing will get better... dont go out on your first run and expect to make some unbelivable time. You will get better the more you run.


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

If you're not going to be driving anyone in backseats. If you go with someone else who is driving their own car, let them hold onto your sparetire/jack/what ever else you may be carrying around back there. I removed them completely because I dont plan on driving any midgets around.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Take all the extra weight of your car (Back and passenger seats, carpet and the wood thing from the trunk, spare tire and jack, what ever u dont need) when i went my whole trunk was clean. Bring a tire gauge with u and decrease ur front tires to 25 psi when u get there. Put the highest grade of gas and make sure u have about half a tank when u get there. Dont do the burn out section, go around it. Dont go over it cus the liquid they use are for slicks. After the burn out section is the staging section, you will see one or two yellow lights on. Rev it up to 3000-3500 rpms and dump it.Try not to worry about ur reaction time cus its not gonna affect ur 1/4 time. Launch at the second to the last yellow. Shift at the right time and as fast as you could. Try to weight your car if they have a weight scale. Your first time at the strip always sucked, for me it was. Good luck.


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey, thanks a bunch for the tips guys, they helped out a lot, and ya, it really sucked, but I plan on going again next time. And I learned a lot of stuff down there. Thanks again!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Outcome??????????????


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Outcome??????????????


Ya, tell us. How did you do man? RT? ET? let us know dude


----------



## gdb166 (Jul 9, 2004)

Share some details on what happened at the strip dude... :thumbup: 

Last saturday i went to the strip also and use my 89 sentra GA16 12 valve carburated engine. 
*my mods are* : port and polish, double spring valves, racing clutch, enlarged jets for my stock carb, 4-1 header with straight-thru pipes.  
Guess what ?! = still a poor 19sec @ 80mph! 

please help me with my car !!!!! how to make it run faster - i dont have plans of engine swap - i wanna be the fastest valve engine.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I dont know much about those motors but damn that time is really poor.....Id think alone on any car you would be running better than that with those mods....


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I dont know much about those motors but damn that time is really poor.....Id think alone on any car you would be running better than that with those mods....


Don't be afraid to drop the clutch, when ever I used to launch, I would rev up to like 4500 rpm (integra), drop the clutch, but I'd be a pussy and not keep pressing the gas, thus pretty much wasting both my time and my clutch.


----------



## gdb166 (Jul 9, 2004)

What shall i do next to make it to the 16's ?? would you guys suggest with cams and oversize pistons ? twin carbs perhaps ?

i want it to be an all motor machine - no turbo, no nos or whatever.

pls need your input asap.... huhuhuh ! :cheers:


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

put some super V in your gas


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

flywheel


----------



## jackiechan (Jul 28, 2004)

here is a few tips:
1) if your spinning your loseing time!
2)go around water box and do a dry burnout until she starts to grab. 
3)DO NOT do a dry hop after you do the burnout!
4)take a small cooler and throw a bath towel in it with a bag of ice to help cool intake between runs. ICE the intake, and use the towel to keep the water off your front tires.
5)Do a base line with all the weight in the car, then remove jack,spare,tools, etc....
6)buy a cheap tire gauge and a air tank, try different air pressures until you get your best 60ft time. 
7)POWER shift if manual tranny!...otherwise dont ever let off the gas, drive it like you stole it!
8)shallow stage and LEAVE on third yellow.....
9)learn to read your time slips....i.e. 60ft, reaction, etc... its all valuble info!
10)If it aint fast enough......keep on modifiying it! 

hope these help
Jackie chan


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

1) Get to the track in the middle of the day when it's hot out so the track is sticky!

2) Load up all your friends in the car for good luck!

3) Make sure your tires are at max psi. 

4) Dump the clutch at a high RPM for best launch!

5) 87 octane is recomended!

That should work great....GOOD LUCK!!

\/\/\/\/\/ no sence of humor


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^^^^ban......


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey, I went down to the track again to run. Sorry I never told you the outcome of the other races, they just really sucked, my best was a 18.2 last time. So this time I decided to put more parts in to better improve my times. I put the fidanza flywheel, and a Act clutch. And guess what??? my best was still only a 17.8 @ 75.6 mph. That sucks. 
I just want to know what's wrong w/ my car, or me for that matter. My 60' times were pretty bad, I have a real hard time gripping down there, even w/ my tire pressure all the way down to 20psi. 60'=2.6. So there's the outcome. I'm sure I could run a bit faster since I'm up at 4000 ft. But there's this 200sx se-r w/ only IHE, and his best is a 15.7. And i know I just have the ga16 but I have way more parts on mine. Well, peace out.
Bryce


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

You just dropped four tenths! Thats an improvement


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well to start more parts dosnt mean shit...A stock sr20 puts out almost as much as a built Ga16 / all motor.....post your 60's and 1/8....What kind of tires do you have??? and its probly just you "the driver" it takes alot of practice and if this is only your econd trip well then id say you have imporoved


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

my 60' was 2.664. 1/8=11.413 @62.43. Ya, I'm sure it's just me, not the car...at least I was hoping. Because I have a real hard time modulating the throttle to not spin the tires so much when I'm launching. I'm pretty sure that if I could get that 60' down, I'd be able to do a lot better. The tires I'm running are the kumho ecsta 711's.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah those tires have a really shitty side wall....Your 60's should be much better,,,With only an intake and stockies In was running 10.7 in te 1/8th.....Then with intake and header I ran 10.4...So just go back out and practice some more you will see some improvment....Oih and try and gut that bitch some.....


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

when you launch your car keep it around 2500 rpm i do that for both of mine and it works great and go as soon as you see the third light turn off great reaction time


----------

